# Is it legal to hunt with a scope that has a light on it?



## dol-phan007 (Jan 7, 2009)

I live in South Dakota and I just bought a Truglo Range Rover that has a built in light that turns on and off to light up the fiber optics. The light is fully encased and does not shine down range only on the fiber optics. Is it legal to hunt when I have the light on?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Not in ND. Dont know about SD.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

found this in the south dakota hunting handbook at the game and fish website

"The use or possession of electronic bow-mounted devices
of any kind that aid in the taking of game is prohibited
while hunting. This includes electronically
lighted sight pins and laser sights."

http://www.sdgfp.info/Publications/HuntingHandbook.pdf

page 34 right above the Bowhunter Education heading


----------



## dol-phan007 (Jan 7, 2009)

If I am reading it right then I am not even aloud to have the scope on my bow when I am hunting because I will be in possession of the devise. Thanks for comments


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

You cannot possess the illumination part of the scope while hunting. There is a trufire that has a screw in light for the fiber optic sights. As long as light emitting part is not with you, you could use the sight.


----------

